# Winner Gets a Sticker



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I found this little photo last night while looking through peoples online albums, and cropped it up...  I'll send a sticker to the first person who guesses who this forum member is. :rockn:

(MIMB Staff not elidgable to win... neither is the person who the picture is of...)


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

RD of course.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are 2 RD's?


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

rdwd


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

RD's neighbor


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep.. RDWD!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

WD of course he had his chaps on.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I knew because of the drinking thread.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok masher and jcarp both get stickers then... :rockn: PM me addresses!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Plus he is a connoisseur of the bean.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks bro..


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Wow I didn't think you were serious about posting that. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

well i would have to say i kinda cheated. Didnt know it was 2 rd's and rdwd is the only i have ever seen. and if masher wouldnt of said what he said i wouldnt of had a clue. So if i dont get a sticker i understand


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> Wow I didn't think you were serious about posting that. Congrats to the winners.


you still love me just the same. if your class gets canceled for some reason call me lets ride the creek.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That sounds like a good reason to skip class.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, skip class.. skip class.. What are we talkin about we all know he has no class...


My Rodney Dangerfield joke for the day.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah i bet a lot of younger folk dont even know who he is


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

My kids do, lol.. I have the Back to School DVD and they want to watch it all the time. They laugh so hard at him talking about the pictures to his wife. Here's you and here's whatever the guys name is.. But answer me this what's with the midget?


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Skipping class is a great idea but I won't stay on the deans list long by doing that now will I?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I got my sticker today... Yaaaayyaa.. Thanks J.


----------

